# LT and SGTS scores now online



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

How did you do?


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

well, I passed. Didn't do as well as I thought I did.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

I got a 90....probably not high enough to get promoted...


----------



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

I got a B- (an 80). I had hoped to do a little better, but alas I was foiled by the man!


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like 2 more years as a patrolman


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Chree said:


> I got a 90....probably not high enough to get promoted...


Really??? That's suprising.. 90 is a great score.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

90 is a good score, just not for my dept. A 90 seems to be leaving me at #5 or 6. It will be pure luck if I get promoted, or it will take some serious political ass kissing!


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Chree said:


> 90 is a good score, just not for my dept. A 90 seems to be leaving me at #5 or 6. It will be pure luck if I get promoted, or it will take some serious political ass kissing!


 Its not who you know its who you blow..


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I took the Lt. exam and scored a 91. We'll see if this is a good enough score to get me promoted. I have no idea where I stand with the other exam takers.


----------

